# Telus... Fido?, Actually support the animals they use to sell thier product?



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

What do you guys think?

I dunno.. It keeps bothering me that they throw up a darling puppy or nosy-bee cham and use them to sell cell phones. Yes i love thier adds... why wouldnt I? As an animal lover i like how they are showing how wonderful some of these animals are. 
It can spur some bad "lets go buy a cute telus cham!" and start impuls buying... but there are intelligent people out there as well that would take the time to figure out what that wonderful reptile was actually called and how to keep care of it.

I hope they do support wildlife in general and sent a letter to telus to ask. I plan on sending one to fido as well. 
This is one i sent to telus...



> Hello and good morning
> I have been a past customer and always please with your service and price. One thing that has always made me curious is if telus supports wildlife conservation? Your visual adds are strong and attractive with wonderful animals of all sorts. I was curious if you as a company support the animals you use in your advertisments? I dont mean for this message to have a harsh tone at all. I was just curious if telus supported wildlife. Its an important factor in my life and would make me comfortable in making telus my choice in cell phones again. Also... i was wondering how well telus ranks in recycling thier product? Are thier factories green or planning to go green? Thank you very much for your time and any information you can provide. The world is quickly becomming aware of our environment and i think if telus is not doing so atm... it would be an excellent direction for the future.


Has anyone asked before? Does anyone work for them?
What do you guys think?? what is your stance on the subject?

Do you know of other companies that might be using "cute and fuzzies" to tug at our heart strings and making us buy thier product?

Aflac!!!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

You don't wanna know.

I know somebody who's been in the TV commercial industry for a long time. 
"no cruelty to animals"...

Apparently most of the animals they buy end up not making it. I've heard stories of bettes being bought in the dozens, and being messed with so much and moved around in little cups and improperly handled that they all die by the end of the shoot.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Got a reply today! Very happy with it ^^



> Hello Jessica,
> Thank you very much for your note and appreciation of our advertising.
> At TELUS, we are committed to making a positive difference to the social, economic and environmental well-being of the communities where we live work and serve. With the importance we place on critters as part of our nature-based brand, TELUS and its team members donated approximately$171,000 to 29 humane societies including Societies for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals across Canada through our 2006 charitable giving campaign.
> Many of our team members also volunteer their time to help these shelters and animals in general through our company's Dollars for Doers volunteerprogram. For every 60 hours of volunteer time of employee's give, TELUS donates $200 to that charity.
> ...


----------



## philoserenus (Feb 6, 2007)

it sounds good to me too ^^


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't buy it... Im cynical though...


----------

